# [FREE] [GAME] Word Reminder : 4 pics 1 word



## netiasoft (Mar 17, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]= Game Description =[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Still only games in your spare time?[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Learn new English words while playing a game, and you can remember the forgotten word.[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]A very simple game! Look at four pictures and guess what's the word in common![/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Schools key words more than 1000![/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Words you don't know, you can ask Facebook friends![/background]

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]= Game Features =[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]1) Schools key words more than 1,000~!![/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]2) Word by word difficulty and coin~!![/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]3) Ranking competition with Facebook friends~!![/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]4) Words you don't know, you can ask Facebook friends~!![/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]5) Various hints[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]6) Quest~! Quest to achieve the coin also obtained ~!![/background]

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)][playstore link][/background]
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.limo.word&hl=en


----------

